# Icelandic: að setjast friðsamlega að



## Alxmrphi

Sælir,



> *Söguþráður*
> Jason Bourne hélt að hann væri búinn *að setjast  friðsamlega að*. Hann býr ásamt kærustu sinni, Marie, en draugar  fortíðarinnar sækjast að honum meðan að hann reynir ennþá að muna eftir  því hver hann er og hvaðan hann kom.





> *Plot*
> Jason Bourne thought that he had_ *<settled down peacefully?>*_. He lives with his girlfriend, Marie, but the ghost of his past comes to visit him while he is still trying to remember who he is and where he came from.



Hvað finnst ykkur um leiðina að ég hef túlkað textann hér fyrir ofan?
Er það rétt eða hef ég misskilið eitthvað? Mér finnst það ekki góð sem þýðing og mig langar að fá athugasemdir frá ykkur um leiðina sem ykkur finnst best að túlka það.

Takk fyrirfram,
Alx


----------



## sindridah

Mér finnst bara ekkert að þessari þýðingu, ég myndi þýða þetta svona sem og örugglega miklu fleirri.


----------



## Merkurius

Alveg ásættanlegt. Sé ekkert rangt að þessari þýðingu þinni. Eina sem ég hef út á að setja er að draugarnir eru í fleirtölu, en það skiptir svo sem ekki miklu máli. 
Mjög flott!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Merkurius said:


> Alveg ásættanlegt. Sé ekkert rangt að þessari þýðingu þinni. Eina sem ég hef út á að setja er að draugarnir eru í fleirtölu, en það skiptir svo sem ekki miklu máli.
> Mjög flott!



Þá á ég bara að breyta einhverju... "_demons of his past_" en samt, eins og þú nefndir það skiptir engu máli.
Takk strákar.

Vonandi að það sé bara gleði hjá ykkur um þessan tíma árs


----------



## Merkurius

Þetta er algjört smáatriði. Eflaust kæmi það best að nota drauga í fleirtölu. 


> but the ghost*s* of his past *came* to visit him


Þar sem_ demon_ merkir í raun _djöfull_ og er oftast notað í neikvæðri merkingu t.a.m. ,,Hver hefur sinn djöful að draga.''
Hafðu það sem allra best um hátíðirnar!


----------



## Donnerstag

Þessi setning er nú samt engin gullaldaríslenska. Mér finnst ekki eðlilegt að segja "að setjast friðsamlega að".


----------



## sindridah

Já, kannski getum við haft samband við kvikmyndir.is eða hvaðan sem hann fann þessa "plot þýðingu" á þessari bourne mynd og beðið þá um að þýða þetta öðruvísi , ég veit ekki hvað þú vilt


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Já, kannski getum við haft samband við kvikmyndir.is eða hvaðan sem hann fann þessa "plot þýðingu"


Frá deildu.net ?


----------



## klandri

Donnerstag said:


> Þessi setning er nú samt engin gullaldaríslenska. Mér finnst ekki eðlilegt að segja "að setjast friðsamlega að".



Tæplega gullaldaríslenska en að sama skapi er ekkert _að þessu_. "settist að friðsamlega" gæti stundum verið betra en í þessu samhengi væri það afskaplega þvingað. En annars held ég að betra væri að nota annað orðasamband. Að setjast að er oftar notað um hóp manna (þó ekki sé rangt að nota það um einn mann, að ég held) en í þessu samhengi tel ég að "að koma sér fyrir (í lífinu)" færi betur.

En líklega er það bara mín skoðun


----------



## Merkurius

klandri þú hefur rétt fyrir þér með að ,,koma sér fyrir í lífinu'' myndi henta betur hér en málið er eflaust það að þetta er beinþýtt af aðila sem hefur fundið textabrotið á ensku. 
Það er alls ekki rangt að nota þetta orðasamband um einn mann, þar sem það má t.a.m. segja ,,Hann settist að í Reykjavík eftir að hafa náð eftirlaunaaldrinum.''


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Merkurius said:


> klandri þú hefur rétt fyrir þér með að ,,koma sér fyrir í lífinu'' myndi henta betur hér en málið er eflaust það að þetta er beinþýtt af aðila sem hefur fundið textabrotið á ensku.
> Það er alls ekki rangt að nota þetta orðasamband um einn mann, þar sem það má t.a.m. segja ,,Hann settist að í Reykjavík eftir að hafa náð eftirlaunaaldrinum.''



Vandamálið með 'að setjast að' er það að það gefur í skyn flutning frá einum stað til annars. Enska setningin inniheldur væntanlega 'settle down' sem þýðir bara að koma reglu á líf sitt, til að mynda með að kaupa sér hús og stofna til fjölskyldu. Er sammála því að 'að koma sér fyrir í lífinu' sé besta tilraunin til að ná utan um merkingu orðasambandsins.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Vandamálið með 'að setjast að' er það að það gefur í skyn flutning frá einum stað til annars.


Aha, ég vissi það ekki.
Það breytir kannski ekki miklu en Bourne og kærasta sín eru þá að búa í Indlandi og ekki í Bandaríkjunum svo það er flutningur.


----------

